# wild boar ham



## bobk (Nov 14, 2006)

Does anyone know how much of a gamey taste a wild boar has, and what would be the best way to smoke it, should I somehowe get the gamey taste out first or could I cure it and then smoke it or could I just smoke it, anyone have any thoughts, I sure could use the help. 

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## cheech (Nov 21, 2006)

You know I am not sure on that I would think that with proper brining it would help. Some of it would depend on the food that the boar had been eating.


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 21, 2006)

Throw a handful (a Tbs or 2) of crushed juniper berries in your brine, it will help eliminate that wild taste! :roll:


----------

